# Dunnes Stores Value Club Card: Now enforcing one card one person and no mobile nos.



## ajapale (16 Sep 2009)

My local Dunnes Stores  is now enforcing its one card one person for its "Value Club Card".

For the past several years we have used our DVCC number stored on our mobile phones - the card itself is long since gone. Its a very handy effective way of using doing business as you dont have to fiddle around with several cards. ( I can never find my Tesco Card and havent used my Superquinn card in years).

One advantage of the mobile phone number was that several members of the family could use the same number.

Does any one have any comments and are Dunnes likely to relax the rules in a few months (after all the difference is they're Irish!).

AJ


----------



## thedaras (16 Sep 2009)

*Re: Dunnes Stores Value Club Card: Now enforcing one card one person and no mobile no*

Cant understand what difference it makes to them ,where you store your club card number!!
My Card never works and they have to key it in each time,so whats the difference if you use your mobile.?


----------



## CatherineB (17 Sep 2009)

*Re: Dunnes Stores Value Club Card: Now enforcing one card one person and no mobile no*

I don't understand what you mean, the 6017 blah number is stored in several people's phones from which they read out the number at the till? People have shown me receipts and clubcard statements from which I get the number and rang people who read out the number, it's not enforced. Were you trying to use vouchers or something? You're supposed to present your card with vouchers, names have to match etc. etc and the voucher sale can be refused. If you weren't using vouchers..I don't see why you were refused really. Better to carry a part of the voucher statement with you though.

You can however get a new card, and have the points of the old one transferred onto it. This is what you're supposed to do. I think you got stung by a manager taking the sale or else a rare over-zealous sales assistant. I wouldn't worry.


----------



## lou2 (17 Sep 2009)

*Re: Dunnes Stores Value Club Card: Now enforcing one card one person and no mobile no*

It wasn't just a once off incident. I don't have a clubcard so whenever I go shopping in Dunnes with my mother she goes through first and uses her clubcard for her shopping and then I go through with my groceries and use her card again. This was always ok before and we were never stopped doing it. However on Tuesday we were not allowed to do this by the girl at the till. She said it is a new rule which was brought in last week. There were no customer notices about this 'new rule' though. I can't see why Dunnes would be bothered bringing this in.


----------



## ajapale (17 Sep 2009)

*Re: Dunnes Stores Value Club Card: Now enforcing one card one person and no mobile no*



CatherineB said:


> I don't understand what you mean, the 6017 blah number is stored in several people's phones from which they read out the number at the till?



Yes this is what I have been doing for years.

But over the last two weeks or so we have been warned that the practice would be discontinued.

On on Monday of this week they were refusing everyone who didn't have a card. Some of the checkout staff explained that the had got a "MEMO from head office" directing them to carry out the "one card one person" policy.

One fairly clued in assistant suggested that HO wanted to build up spending profile for each shopper and that the practice of sharing numbers was screwing up their data base leading to offers of infant formula and nappies going to 80 year old grand dads!

Maybe its just my Dunnes Branch?


----------



## Sue Ellen (17 Sep 2009)

*Re: Dunnes Stores Value Club Card: Now enforcing one card one person and no mobile no*

My card is worn out for some years now and they have to key it in.  Some time ago when I didn't have the card with me but did have a receipt they told me that they were not supposed to input the number from the receipt.  Thinking it through though how would anyone know that it was entered from the card and not the receipt 

One or two of the assistants have mentioned in the past that customers who got new cards and asked for their points to be transferred over were convinced that their points were way down for that period.


----------



## Deelite (17 Sep 2009)

*Re: Dunnes Stores Value Club Card: Now enforcing one card one person and no mobile no*

My mother and I were told last year that we weren't allowed to use the same value card.  The cashier didn't know why but she said that's what they were told.


----------



## thedaras (17 Sep 2009)

*Re: Dunnes Stores Value Club Card: Now enforcing one card one person and no mobile no*

Could that not be easily sorted..ie; how would the cashier know that two people were using the same card?
For example if your mum did her shopping and used the card and slipped it on to you ..
Or you could be shopping for a neighbour ,and its her shopping ,her money and therefore her clubcard points??


----------



## Leo (18 Sep 2009)

*Re: Dunnes Stores Value Club Card: Now enforcing one card one person and no mobile no*

Asside from creating store loyalty, one of the reasons supermarkets use these cards is to build up a profile of their customers buying habits. Multiple people using the same card skews this data.


----------



## CatherineB (19 Sep 2009)

*Re: Dunnes Stores Value Club Card: Now enforcing one card one person and no mobile no*

I'm unsure how sophisticated the clubcards actually are. They really are old and unchanged from when they were first bought in. You cannot put points on, check any details/balance etc etc. It makes me laugh when people assume all cards are Boots cards and they can pay with points..it's well off that standard. The clubcard sales obviously show up though, I bet they're unbelievably skewed, 1/6 clubcard sales would be friends using the one card/getting the number from a receipt/statement etc.

Why haven't I heard of this?? Often poorly-thought out head office memos die down. There was one a few months ago where we were not allowed to touch people's credit/debit cards whatsoever (except swipe cards...). 50% of people do not know what to do with it and there's a lot of elderly people who need a good bit of help with the whole process so that died fast...you'd imagine if the memos were serious they'd actually inform customers instead of leaving the staff to take the beatings from aggrevated customers as usual. Like 'Oh by the way, no till staff are allowed to perform exchanges anymore.' Cue: grief.


----------



## ajapale (20 Sep 2009)

*Re: Dunnes Stores Value Club Card: Now enforcing one card one person and no mobile no*

Since Dunnes have started to enforce the new regime they have run out of application forms!

If you tell the check out worker that you have applied for your new card they will accept your number off a receipt or mobile phone!


----------



## CatherineB (22 Sep 2009)

*Re: Dunnes Stores Value Club Card: Now enforcing one card one person and no mobile no*

Right I work in a flagship near Head Office and still not a word about this one. It will die down I'd say.


----------

